# What would you do?



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2008)

FOXNews.com - Video of Gruesome Hit-and-Run Released by Connecticut Police - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News

I can't believe the people just driving and walking by without helping! Even someone on a motorcycle just drives up looks and takes off. Incredible!

I first saw this on CBS.com and they had a commericial attached to the beginning - for a car! Amazing idiots.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 6, 2008)

Terrible. Not only no one stopping to help, but no one redirecting traffic to keep him from getting hit again and the list goes on. What is happening to society?


----------



## Henk (Jun 6, 2008)

We get that a lot here. People do not give a sh*t about other people.

Well a guy hit me on my bike years ago and drove away. He was a lawyer and was drunk driving his Jaguar. My mom knew him and he only paid for the rim, but the rest of the bike was f*cked. I came of it lightly.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 6, 2008)

A sad commentary indeed. I think many people are afraid to get involved, I don't know how many actually saw the accident, but these days if people are driving and see someone lying in the road in the inner city, many won't stop. There are too many cases of "Good samaitans" getting killed trying to help. The latest up here is a guy who tried to stop an assault - ended up stabbed to death. 

Andrew Moffitt M.B. Memorial Web Site: Toronto Sun: - Knife crime bill needed

Lots of people now just don't want to get involved. 

Remember the Sienfeld episode?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2008)

Jeez...thats amazing, yet another sad reflection on what the world is coming to...


----------



## marconi (Jun 6, 2008)

Psychologists call this Bystander effect, when people are less likely to help when there are other people who might help, nothing new here, this effect has been studied for several decades, see for example Kitty Genovese.

And that guy was crossing the street in the wrong place.You do have zebra crossings in USA, right?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jun 6, 2008)

Well the same thing happens here also...you can even be robbed in midday and still nobody will help you...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2008)

Crossing in the wrong spot or not, that's up to the police to decide. Guy layin in the middle of the road, bleeding.....now, that just demands help! You don't have to know first aid or be an EMT, at least get the poor guy out of the road, or wave oncoming traffic into another lane!!!!


Couple years back, a guy fell asleep at the wheel on his way to work, veered into the median and plowed into a pole holding a traffic sign of some sort (biiiiig pole). By the time fire and ambulance got there, other commuters had pulled over, pulled the guy out of his flaming truck, had made good progress in getting the bleeding stopped, and others were in the process of putting out the flames with various fire extinguishers they had on hand. One of the few benefits to living in Texas, I guess.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2008)

I guess thats what amazes me because I will help and have. My ex thought I was nuts to do things like that.

One time we went to the zoo and it closed at 5pm. Everybody made the exits and were walking - crowded on the sidewalk. Some kids had stolen a car and were out joy-riding, lost control ans slammed into the crowd behind me, trapping a mother with a baby carriage under the car. My ex stood there dumbfounded as myself and several others lifted the car off the mom and kid, helped theme and then directed traffic while the EMTs did their work.

I almost always try to help and I just don't understand this casual gawking of a tragedy.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 6, 2008)

Made big news over here, being shown on all the channels news bulletins. However, I've just read this, from the site you posted, Chris. This was never mentioned on the news... 

_"However, Roberts and other city officials backtracked on Thursday. After initially saying he was unsure whether anyone called 911, he and other city officials appeared at a news conference in which they said that four people dialed 911 within a minute of the accident, and that Torres received medical attention shortly after that."_


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I saw one guy stop a car and it looks like he was asking to call 911.


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2008)

A grandmother and a 20 month old baby were killed on a zebra crossing 2 weeks ago here in Pécs. The right lane traffic had stopped and allowed them to cross, but as they were on the other side a motorist sped up and bowled them. 
The baby in the carriage was thrown 40 meters, and the grandmother 10 meters into one of the parked cars. Both died within a few days of severe injuries.
The best part is the driver feels he is 'completely innocent', because on noticing they were on the crossing, he 'sped up to swerve around them,.. but unfortunately they were too close' - "believe me, I did all I could to avoid an accident" '.  

I read once a great saying in Ireland:
'The more people I meet, the more I love my dog'

When I hear of things like this, I can relate to that...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2008)

True. I drive all day long and I have seen some amazing things. Somebody 3 lanes to the left all of a sudden swing to catch the exit on the right. Talking on cell phones blowing red traffic lights. And then look at you like "Whats wrong?"

But I'm not one to stand around and watch a tragedy.


----------

